# Hello from Lincoln county, Missouri!



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome. Come to the Quad County Beekeepers June meeting tonight, June 7 at 7 PM. Located at the University of Missouri Extension Center in Troy, MO


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome from northern Missouri.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Just Plain Old Welcome!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world from North Carolina :applause:


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL.


----------



## M-Lane (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,
I just now read your reply to my post. I am bummed that I didn't see it before, I would have LOVED to go to the meeting! I am sorry I missed it. When is the next meeting? Is there a website? I live outside the city limits of Troy and this would be perfect for me to get to know some local beekeepers!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

